# Look KG171 fork



## Ronde (Jun 5, 2011)

*Wanted: Look KG171*

Not sure if this is the right place to post, but I'm in search of of a yellow KG171 fork to fit one of the larger size frames, from a 57-60 cm should work.
Thanks


----------



## Ronde (Jun 5, 2011)

I figured that would be a tough item to ask for, so I'll expand it to looking to buy a KG171 preferably yellow and size 58-59cm. PM me if you have one or a lead on one. Thanks.


----------



## Keith A (Jan 19, 2007)

I've seen Look forks popup periodically on eBay...have you checked there?


----------



## Ronde (Jun 5, 2011)

Yup, for a couple of months, but I'm keeping my eyes peeled.


----------

